# CRAZY



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

bonefish are driving me crazy... I feel defeated strongly defeated.

I am at the lowest point in my angling career chasing bones up and down the shallow beach only to be refused and have them blow out on me.

life is hard for me.


oh btw it was 85 here today ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It's 35° up here now... 

Remember, when all else fails, hurl chunks!

Oh, wait, that's right...bait is wrong 



They're only bonefish, come on now,
I've caught them on cut mullet also.

;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Setting were messed up and i was too busy making sure i didn't trip but, there a tailer in that crappy picture


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Wherever you are, if it's warm enough to see tailing bonefish, just shut up!!! ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Based on his recent lighthouse pictures, I'd say he was in Aruba. 

How long are you there? Hopefully you'll get another shot at em.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

sweet picture....i wish i could atleast have a chance of casting to a bonefish i dont think we got n e around me...gota go south a little, but one day i will!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I will be here to april, I will have plenty of shots and I have had plenty of shots and one eat


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Look like it be a two tailer


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Tail and dorsal fin


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Didn't have to go so far south to find bonefish...

http://www.floridasportsman.com/casts/070726/

just a little more background info:

http://www.islamoradasportfishing.com/pdf/bonefish.pdf


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> sweet picture....i wish i could atleast have a chance of casting to a bonefish i dont think we got n e around me...gota go south a little, but one day i will!


Oh, I think you have a chance right where you are...a small one, but still a chance.   Here's a link to one caught in Ponce Inlet, plus one of the guides I know up in Palm Coast caught one in Flagler. Much farther north than you.  

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/thread?id=643944


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Didn't have to go so far south to find bonefish...
> 
> http://www.floridasportsman.com/casts/070726/
> 
> ...



I remember seeing that thread about the Sailfish


----------

